# A Class windscreen needs replacing



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just noticed today that I've got a crack in my windscreen. The crack starts at the edge about 400mm up from the left hand corner and goes in around 50mm before running parallel with the edge until it hits the bottom of the windscreen so shouldn't provide any major problems before I can get it replaced.

Can't remember anything hitting it so anyone got any reasons as why it would crack?

Checked my Caravan Guard policy and it gave a tel. no. to ring which turned out to be Autoglass. We have a depot of National Windscreens locally so would have preferred to use them but they are not approved by Royal & Sun Alliance who underwrite the Caravan Guard policy.

Not heard good things about Autoglass. Has any A Class owners had a screen replaced by them?

Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you're probably stuck with them! I can't remember whether it was Autoglass or Auto windscreens that did my screen last September under my MHF policy, but it was an excellent job. They use their specialist trucks team, and are well used to doing motorhomes. 

it could be that there was some stress on the current fitting? Get the fitters to check it out when they do it, they should know whether anything odd has caused the crack.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I used RAC glass when I needed a new screen for my A class Hymer, I chose them over Autoglass because Autoglass wanted to replace the surrounding rubber whilst RAC preferred to use a new rubber surround - (which i approved of seeing that the old one would have stretched and would prob leak if taken off & then used again


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Autoglass Specials have just done Hymer windscreen without any problems. I did have to to their depot though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The crack may have been started by a stone flipped up by a passing vehicle while you were not in the van.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Have been told that Autoglass no longer have depots just work out of mobile vans. I guess there must be some central depots for distributing the windscreens though.

Not a problem with rubbers on mine as it is bonded in type.

Will wait till we get back from our next trip to sort out.

Richard


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I had our Elegance screen replaced by Auto Glass last year they did do a good job but they cost me a years no claims bonus (protected) as they wouldn't fit the screen without the two trims that run at each end of the screen. As these trims cost about the same price as the screen. This was then taking the cost over Caravan Guards £2000 claim limit. 


I did ring several screen companies who said they had done lots and had never replaced the trims. I rang Caravan Guard as I wanted to go to Auto Windscreens.


I was told that I could go, but had to pay the bill my self and claim it back which I accepted. I was about to make an appointment with AW when Caravan Guard rang me back and said AG was going to try an fit the screen without the side trims.


As AG was going to fit a Genuine screen, and to cut a long storey short I ended up going to AG. By the way AG only had one trim in stock and the other would need to be ordered from Burstner and was on back order apparently. When I went to collect they had fitted the screen and a new trim and put my old trim back on to complete the job. I asked why they had used the new trim, they said it broke taking it of and they would have showed me it but it had been put in the skip and it was under lots of broken glass. 


I only paid the £100 excess, but it went down as claim. Even though the policy was protected I lost last years bonus. 


The Elegance has now gone and we have a Niesmann + Bischoff. I have also gone to Safeguard as they have no claim limit.


I would beware of AG I'm sure they fitted the new trim to bump up the price.


Regards


Dill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I seem to remember reading the following in a thread and I think it was referring to Autoglass.

They replaced a screen but it leaked or cracked, one or maybe twice. The final time which was OK it was done by their bus and truck people rather than the ordinary car and van fitters.

Whoever you use it would be best to ask for the specialist unit to do it.

Geoff


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Fortunately the Rapido does not have any trim around the screen, but I wasn't aware of the Caravan Guard £2K cost limit!

Does anyone know the cost of a Rapido screen?

Are AG truck & bus people mobile or do you have to take it to them?

Richard


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

RichardD said:


> Fortunately the Rapido does not have any trim around the screen, but I wasn't aware of the Caravan Guard £2K cost limit!
> 
> Does anyone know the cost of a Rapido screen?
> 
> ...


Hi Richard I had to take it to them. It's a must to get it done by there Truck and Bus, as for the cost I should imagine it's very near the £2000 limit if not over. Make sure they fit a Genuine Rapido screen you may have problems otherwise. I am told they have branches all over the UK. The branch we went to was in Leeds but no good for you.

All the best

Keith


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a Hymer A class. We had our screen replaced by Autoglass and they did a superb job. Screen is bonded: old screen out, new one in no probs. They liaised with insurance company and I think the cost was about £1700. We paid the excess of £75 to insurance. We parked up at Brownhills, Newark and the unit came out to us. They are obviously regulars there. We had a crack in screen, undoubtedly a stress fracture. When we first took delivery of NEW van four years ago, the windscreen had a crack. After a big argument with Brownhills (Hymer UK, Preston) they accepted responsibility and replaced it; our insurance company was not involved - rightly so. They used Preston Glass and in no time at all the screen leaked - badly - so back we went. Next time it was OK. Then after a few years we noticed the driver's side window (the slidey one) leaking. Brownhills, Newark took window out, fixed the seal (which had bits missing!) and replaced window. Next morning guess what! Crack in windscreen again in exact same place as the first one. Despite the obvious cause (we noticed that the driver's window was not in exact same place as before, there was a quarter inch gap) that it had happened because of messing about with the window Brownhills weren't accepting responsibility and we had to have it done through insurance. We were on our way to Spain so just went with the crack, had our holiday and on our return booked Autoglass. They did a great job. They did notice and comment that the screen fits differently at one side to the other - which we saw when they pointed it out to us. They took photos because they offer a lifetime guarantee of their work and wanted to make sure the frame of the van wasn't affecting the screen. I think some insurance companies insist that Autoglass company must be used. Just read post before mine and remembered something. Yes, insist they use a Rapido screen. On my initial enquiry to Autoglass the guy on the phone said they used generic screens which they had in stock. He asked me to measure the screen and our measurements didn't match what he had and he said oh but it will be OK. Yeah right. He was a joke! I managed to speak to right department who are used to dealing with motorhomes and they immediately said yes OK we will order a Hymer screen. 
Good luck.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

There was a thread about windscreen replacement some time ago and this company was recommended: http://www.psvglass.com/

Mike


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Last year I found a crack in the screen of my A class in the blacked out area around the edge, after reading about Autoglass fitting generic screens I decided to leave it until our trip to Germany a couple of months later,
Again from what I had read window screen in Germany have to be genuine original equipment and have a TUV symbol ( similar to kite mark) so arrange with Carglass ( Autoglass subsidiary) to fit new screen at their depot in Trier, a couple of days to get the screen delivered and fitted,
I cannot say if Autoglass would have fitted a genuine screen but I wasn't going to take the chance and it didn't affect our holiday much so IMO was the sensible move,
That the screen has to be bonded in, To my mind a dry and heated workshop is the only way to go, not outside in all weathers!
six hours after fitting they allow me to take the motor home out but expressly forbade parking the motorhome two wheels up a kerb or ramps for 24hours until the bond was fully cured, that makes perfect sense to me and I am well pleased with the result,


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> Last year I found a crack in the screen of my A class in the blacked out area around the edge, after reading about Autoglass fitting generic screens I decided to leave it until our trip to Germany a couple of months later,
> Again from what I had read window screen in Germany have to be genuine original equipment and have a TUV symbol ( similar to kite mark) so arrange with Carglass ( Autoglass subsidiary) to fit new screen at their depot in Trier, a couple of days to get the screen delivered and fitted,
> I cannot say if Autoglass would have fitted a genuine screen but I wasn't going to take the chance and it didn't affect our holiday much so IMO was the sensible move,
> That the screen has to be bonded in, To my mind a dry and heated workshop is the only way to go, not outside in all weathers!
> six hours after fitting they allow me to take the motor home out but expressly forbade parking the motorhome two wheels up a kerb or ramps for 24hours until the bond was fully cured, that makes perfect sense to me and I am well pleased with the result,


Hmm yes it makes you think. On our first replacement Preston Glass insisted on doing it in workshop (Hymer UK Preston) and it was not to be moved for 24 hours. OK that sounded logical to us. However after a while it leaked - badly - water was pouring in. We discovered this whilst in Germany and went to Hymer Bad Waldsee who wouldn't touch it because Brownhills hadn't done it but an outside contractor. OK that also sounded logical but bummer for us who had to continue on with a badly leaking windscreen. Hymer did say on checking the screen that there appeared to be very little bonding material there. So, on to second replacement. Having been told the first time that oh it must be done indoors and not moved for 24 hours we checked and rechecked with Autoglass that the job could be done outdoors (obviously not if raining) and moved after 4 hours. Anyway we didn't have much choice so went with it and as I said in my previous post they did a first-class job and touch wood no further problems.
So there you are but where are you? I like black and whites and not grey areas but that doesn't seem to be the way things work with motorhomes.


----------

